# Protein Binge



## TPAGrk81 (May 14, 2016)

*Protein Bar Binge

So, I typically eat very clean and keep to my macros (for this phase of keto) 2000 to 2200 calories and hitting less than 50 carbs, 90 to 100 fat and 260 or more protein. So far I have gone from 205 and 23% bf to 190 (lost more weight but gausing muscle) and 18%bf. So I went on a protein bar binge (ate 12 bars) and killed my macros. 5045 calories, 504 protein 242 fat, 203 carbs. My question is I have a weight at gym in 3 days for a bf competition I am in. What can I do to be at a good place by then or should this not affect me too much?



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## locutus61 (Oct 27, 2016)

That one binge didn't hurt you. Go weigh in.


----------



## pharmascience1 (Jan 2, 2018)

Pharmascience Health Gainer for Weight gain
Mens need many calorie requirements that many men have proves to be incredibly trying Pharmascience health gainer a weight gainer makes this far easier. If you consider the fact that there are weight gainers available that pack in over a thousand calories per shake .
For more visit
..............................................................
Pharmascience ? The Indian Ayurveda


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 15, 2018)

one binge is okay for you.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 28, 2018)

locutus61 said:


> That one binge didn't hurt you. Go weigh in.


Yes, sure.


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 29, 2018)

TPAGrk81 said:


> *Protein Bar Binge
> 
> So, I typically eat very clean and keep to my macros (for this phase of keto) 2000 to 2200 calories and hitting less than 50 carbs, 90 to 100 fat and 260 or more protein. So far I have gone from 205 and 23% bf to 190 (lost more weight but gausing muscle) and 18%bf. So I went on a protein bar binge (ate 12 bars) and killed my macros. 5045 calories, 504 protein 242 fat, 203 carbs. My question is I have a weight at gym in 3 days for a bf competition I am in. What can I do to be at a good place by then or should this not affect me too much?
> 
> ...



Think about it in reverse, if you were trying to blow your weigh-in, would that one binge be enough?  Prolly not.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 3, 2018)

Let's give it a try!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 12, 2018)

Not bad.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 19, 2018)

Necron_99 said:


> Think about it in reverse, if you were trying to blow your weigh-in, would that one binge be enough? Prolly not.



Hmm...


----------

